# Bought a PC and making it into a beastly gaming machine



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone! As many of you know, I am getting my AA information technology and just started getting in the PC world. I bought a desktop PC back in December because I wanted to convert it into an intense gaming PC. 

Here are the specifications of what it has in it so far: 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01859864&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=4006020

My Question is can I fit all of these parts in order to make it the intense gaming machine I want? 

Power supply I want: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171037&cm_re=700_Watt_Power_supply-_-17-171-037-_-Product

Graphics card I want: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=GeForce_gtx_285-_-14-130-480-_-Product

Fan: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185005

Now my question is can my computer fit all of these items into the case? My motherboard has an Nvidia on board graphics card, so thats why I choose the Nvidia gtx 285 graphics card and the powersupply is suppose to get between 600-700watts of energy, is that enough to keep my graphics card too? 

Someone on the forum also said that I needed extra case fans because my case would not have enough airflow. 

Thanks for all the input!  

I also noticed that this graphic card and the power supply has very good reviews


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate.

Consider getting this GPU rather then the one you specified...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...42&cm_re=radeon_hd5850-_-14-150-442-_-Product

Also, this PSU would be better. It's a Corsair, best PSU maker I would say...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9006&cm_re=Corsair_PSU-_-17-139-006-_-Product

Fan should be ok...


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey mate.
> 
> Consider getting this GPU rather then the one you specified...
> 
> ...


The only problem is i cannot have radeon technology in my computer because it has an onboard integrated nvidia graphics card chipset.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't think that's true but I would wait to see what a Hardware teamer says...

I thought that you could use any GPU as long as your PSU supported it and it was the right sort of interface (e.g. AGP {-old typer of interface....)


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I found out that they can sometimes conflict but you can disable the on-board one in the BIOS.

I will ask Emosun to confirm this as he would know...

Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> I found out that they can sometimes conflict but you can disable the on-board one in the BIOS.
> 
> I will ask Emosun to confirm this as he would know...
> 
> Redeye3323 :wave:


Thanks! Also do you think I need a bigger case for better airflow? My buddy who has built his own system before says I may need one, but he does not know.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

If you can afford it then there are some very good cool cases out there.

I myself have an Antec 900 (little bit on the smaller side but a looker and a great airflow system)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/118268


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

From experience I have seen a pc with an onboard Nvidia 6150 run an ati video card with out conflicts. My friend has an hp pc and has has several ati video cards in it and no problems. I know because I saw his system pannel my self or device manager. I had seen three drivers for ati cards and his onboard video listed. After seeing that on my friend's pc I decided to order an ati hd4650 512 meg pci-e video card for my compaq pc. When it gets here next week I'll be glad to come back and tell you how it's working and then you can decide for your self if you want to try it.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> If you can afford it then there are some very good cool cases out there.
> 
> I myself have an Antec 900 (little bit on the smaller side but a looker and a great airflow system)
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/118268


That looks like a really awesome case. I think I may get it. My other question is the Hp pavilion 6210 pc that I have has usb ports, headphone and microphone ports in the front. Would I be able to take those out of my old case and put them in my new one if I were to get the Antec 900.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Totaled it all up including switching the case, upgrading power supply, Ram, and graphics card. My ram capacity is 16gb of ram for this particular motherboard. Does this sound like an awesome gaming machine or what? 

pdate Qtys| Remove Selected.. 
select all item Qty. Product Description Savings Total Price
select item 1  quantity of item 1


Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811129021
Return Policy: Limited Replacement Only Return Policy

-$40.00 Instant


$139.99
$99.99

select item 2 quantity of item 2


EVGA 01G-P3-1180-AR GeForce GTX 285 1GB 512-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

EVGA 01G-P3-1180-AR GeForce GTX 285 1GB 512-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814130480
Return Policy: VGA Replacement Only Return Policy



$389.99

select item 3 quantity of item 3


CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power ... - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817139006
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

-$30.00 Instant
$20.00 Mail-in Rebate Card17-139-006 

$139.99
$109.99

select item 4 quantity of item 4


G.SKILL 4GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL6S-4GBMQ

G.SKILL 4GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL6S-4GBMQ - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820231181
Return Policy: Memory Standard Return Policy



$499.96
($124.99 each)

Subtotal: $1,099.93
Calculate ShippingZip Code: . GO
Shipping: $17.17

Redeem Newegg Gift Cards
Card Number: Security Code: Apply

Apply Promo Codes: Enter up to 5 promo codes, Please note that stacking is not permitted. What's this?
Promo Code: Apply
(For Example:code1,code2,code3,code4,code5)
Promo Code: $0.00
No Interest if paid in full in 12 Months on orders over $500.
Subject to credit approval. Details
Grand Total: $1,117.10


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would change the graphics card mate, the ATI one is far better.

Also, how much RAM you getting?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

About the RAM, 16 GB is overkill, 8GB is more then enough and only video-editing would use that....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Stay with the Nvidia card on the Nvidia integrated video chip set, you will often get driver conflicts.

The card is 10.5"(266.7mm) long measure the space in your current case from the expansion slot knockout towards the front where the PCIe x16 slot is and see how much room you have.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Stay with the Nvidia card on the Nvidia integrated video chip set, you will often get driver conflicts.
> 
> The card is 10.5"(266.7mm) long measure the space in your current case from the expansion slot knockout towards the front where the PCIe x16 slot is and see how much room you have.


My buddy said I would need to get a new case for better airflow for the Power supply. He said it would be too cramped in there even with this ATX motherboard case.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool, you going to get the same one as me then? (case I mean)

Also, go with NVidea graphics (i think they are/have released some DX11 cards so it may be worth waiting or getting that one...)


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Cool, you going to get the same one as me then? (case I mean)
> 
> Also, go with NVidea graphics (i think they are/have released some DX11 cards so it may be worth waiting or getting that one...)


Yes, I am going to get the same case as you. You seem to know a lot about gaming PC builds.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Actually, all the Hardware teamers would probably know better but some don't game...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Right now ATI is leading on performance, cost and features. The whole thing will require a new case as the one supplied by HP is crap and doesn't allow for upgrading. The big problem after that is that OEM motherboards don't always fit in standard ATX cases.

If it were me I'd return it and build custom.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You will certainly need a Mid-Tower case with good airflow for that GPU. 
4GB of RAM is more than sufficient for any applications or games.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> Right now ATI is leading on performance, cost and features. The whole thing will require a new case as the one supplied by HP is crap and doesn't allow for upgrading. The big problem after that is that OEM motherboards don't always fit in standard ATX cases.
> 
> If it were me I'd return it and build custom.


Ebackhus is right, that would probably be the best course of action to take if you can do so...


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Ebackhus is right, that would probably be the best course of action to take if you can do so...


My motherboard should fit in this case: 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/118268

Its an antex 900 gaming case. Has massive stuff on it and fits micro-atx motherboards as well as standard ATX motherboards.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Armymanis said:


> My motherboard should fit in this case:
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/118268
> 
> Its an antex 900 gaming case. Has massive stuff on it and fits micro-atx motherboards as well as standard ATX motherboards.


I am sure I have seen that case before :laugh:

I did notice I had extra holes when I installed it so you should be ok...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Except for the I/O shield in the back.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Except for the I/O shield in the back.


What do you mean?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Retail motherboards come with a snap in I/O shield that fits in the rectangular hole in the back of the case(where the usb, vga, seial, stc ports are) OEM cases like the HP will be just be stamped holes in the rear of the case for where HP knew the location of the ports. the Antec 900 will not have the right port locations for the oem board, so you end up with a big rectangular hole for dust pets and small children to get into.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

cant u buy metal parts to cover the space up? Im not worried about little kids getting into it since I dont have any.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not unless you get lucky and find a standard configuration, all model boards are different, I've never found I/O shields for OEM boards to fit retail cases, you could leave it out as most do in your position, just be aware that it won't have a finished look and will be a dust collector.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

oh ok. Cant, I also just use the Hp case and put the power supply and graphics card in there and put another case fan in there. That would be the easiest.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the card fits you can try it and see what the temps are.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> If the card fits you can try it and see what the temps are.


Will do!  I will when I get the money to buy the card, fan and power supply.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

New Update: 

Here is a picture of my case and motherboard. Let me know what you think about the fitting arrangements and if I would need to upgrade the case and what kind should I get? 

Also, is my motherboard a Micro-Atx motherboard or a Standard ATX motherboard. I am pretty positive that it is a Standard atx motherboard. 

Sorry for blurry picture!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Give us a picture of the back.

It's a Micro ATX board


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You may have enough space but I cannot be sure of that.

You could stick the new fan on the side opp the CPU fan so it takes the hot air coming from the CPU and blows it out of the case.

Warming you up and your Case down xD


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Give us a picture of the back.
> 
> It's a Micro ATX board


The Antec 900 he listed earlier is compatible with Micro ATX motherboards...


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> You may have enough space but I cannot be sure of that.
> 
> You could stick the new fan on the side opp the CPU fan so it takes the hot air coming from the CPU and blows it out of the case.
> 
> Warming you up and your Case down xD


Here is the back of the case.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> The Antec 900 he listed earlier is compatible with Micro ATX motherboards...


Yes it is but see the image below, the HP case will not have a removable I/O shield to reuse in the 900 case


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think the card will fit a dual slot card will exhaust the hot air from the card out the back, I think it's worth a try, I would change the current rear fan to a Antec tricool and hook directly to the power supply or to a fan controller. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209005


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> I think the card will fit a dual slot card will exhaust the hot air from the card out the back, I think it's worth a try, I would change the current rear fan to a Antec tricool and hook directly to the power supply or to a fan controller.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209005


Ok! So the fan on the back will be replaced with an antec case fan, and I will replace the power supply with a 750watt power supply and then the nvidia gtx285 graphics card has a fan on it also, so I think I should be good. Don't you think?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes here are the 2 cases side by side so you can see the I/O shield, the one in the Antec case pops out the HP case does not.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Yes here are the 2 cases side by side so you can see the I/O shield, the one in the Antec case pops out the HP case does not.


Yup, I do see. I am glad that this forum is available to people like me who are just starting, because I would hate to buy something and have it not work, and be wasting money.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear it.

Sorry to trackback but couldn't he get an ATI card if he deleted his nvidea drivers and disabled the device?

The reason I am asking this is because ATI cards are smaller aren't they (as well as being cheaper and better at the moment)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've seen too many conflicts to recommend it is it possible yes sometimes it goes without a problem other times random BOSD's, the chipset driver on these boards and the video driver are one in the same


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sure you can delete the drivers in the Hardware management bit...


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm confused, you bought a new computer a couple of months ago, and now you're practically replacing every part of it except for the CPU.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Glad to hear it.
> 
> Sorry to trackback but couldn't he get an ATI card if he deleted his nvidea drivers and disabled the device?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because ATI cards are smaller aren't they (as well as being cheaper and better at the moment)


I ordered the radeon hd 5850. MY tech teacher said I will do really well with this video card in my system and power supply. My system specs are good to go! Can't wait to play games on this video card during spring break!:grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear it mate, when it arrives warn us as we will tell you how to uninstall your nvidea driver...

Also, have fun Gaming...


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Glad to hear it mate, when it arrives warn us as we will tell you how to uninstall your nvidea driver...
> 
> Also, have fun Gaming...


Oh, I have to unistall my Nvidia driver? My friend says I can just disable it in the bios. He has a different card then his on-board video card and thats what he did.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You can disable it but the Hardware guys said about conflicts so I would try disabling it and if you get any problems, post back and we will tell you how to uninstall it.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> You can disable it but the Hardware guys said about conflicts so I would try disabling it and if you get any problems, post back and we will tell you how to uninstall it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Redeye3323


awesome! Sounds good! I can't wait until my 750watt PSU and new graphics card!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Armymanis said:


> awesome! Sounds good! I can't wait until my 750watt PSU and new graphics card!


Awesome, make sure you post back when it arrives as we always like a success story xD


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Awesome, make sure you post back when it arrives as we always like a success story xD


sweet! I looked at Crysis and I am glad I bought this video card because it has directx11 and I am able to play all the latest games including Crysis at max settings.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

My friend and I just finished installing the ATI Radeon 5850 graphics card into my PC along with the power supply!!!! Everything is working!!!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

How does Crysis run on it :grin:

Have a nice time Gaming on that awesome Card...

If you play CoD4 and have xFire, feel free to PM me and I will give you a Game sometime 

Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just want to let everyone know what I was told in PM, also to make sure no Rules are broken...



> By Armymanis
> 
> So my friend and I thought we had to cut the PCI-E express cord to plug it into my atx part of my motherboard, but we found out it was a PCI-E express cord so oops! We have 3 left instead of 4, but that's all we needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

sorry! everyone! Didn't know that we cant talk about threads in private messages.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It's ok as long as you post it in the PM if it is relevant.

I left out some stuff but thought people should know about the power bit...

Cheers dude, you did nothing wrong and it's no biggie (8'D)

Feel free to show us some pics and tell us how it games when you can...

Thanks,
Redeye3323


----------

